# POLL: Who is going to Transworld Haunt Show?



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a reverse question. Do they only allow individuals that have Pro Haunts or work in one allowed to attend? The site says no general public admission but I would like to go talk with vendors and Pro haunters.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have not been back to Trans world since it moved from Chicago-area to St. Louis. I would imagine there must be a web site with the information you ask for/need?
At one time all you needed was some evidence that you owned a haunt or had a tax number like if you owned a store.
Then haunt owners would bring some of their haunt workers and suddenly the show floor became very crowded, too crowded for some vendors to do business.
Complaints followed. Haunt owners countered with:"But I send my guys around to scout out the venders and i buy merchandise upon my haunt worker's recommendations."
Then the Party Store suppliers and costume dealers , but especially the Wedding bridal gown sellers would lose expensive catalogs to people who just liked the pretty pictures and would never buy.
Then you would have the sales tax Sales number wholesale only "How many dozen Werewolf masks do you need?" Asking this of a home haunter, wasting their valuable time, needing to make sales to real customers to get the expensive floor space paid for!
Add to all of this a scheduled "Celebrity" appearance on a busy Saturday afternoon and certain aisles become blocked and not able to move=good by sales!
No kids allowed but i saw some get smuggled in, only to stand away from everyone, everything hiding from security guards in order to remain there seeing doing almost nothing.
Look for a Trans world website. I think there is now an admission $$?
Don't take your Wife or Girl friend along if they get scared by masks and costumes.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

They allow people who purchase goods from haunt related vendors, here are some of the requirements copied-n-pasted from there web site (do a google for Transworld Halloween, click on the first one that comes up, then look at the top of the page for Buyer: 

If you are NOT an Owner/Operator, you must provide one of the following:

Copy of Payroll Check/Stub with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
Business Card with your Name and Company Name Imprinted
Letter From OWNER/OPERATOR verifying employment
Industry Related invoices over $200
An invitation letter from a current Exhibitor

Its best to go with a budget as its easy to spend well beyond said budget, you can easily spend $20 to $20k or more if you have got it.


----------



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello

Transworld now is mainly for Haunts. Excelent show. There is a fee to get in which is around $50. Well worth though. You will see the newest in Haunt products
Go to you tube and tyoe in

TRANSWORLD HAUNT SHOW and will see pass years a complete tour of the show floor Excellent.
We have been doing the show for the pass 8 years.
Thank you

Joe
HAUNTEDPROPS.COM


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe they prefer for you to have some connection to the haunt world. My dad registered on site 2 years ago with no questions asked. I don't think they want every yahoo walking the street to be in there. The industry related invoices is the best way for home haunters to get in. Lots of booths have cash and carry which is pretty nice!

This will be my 3 year attending.


----------



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

It si great for cash and carry. We added a banner on our site with our show specials so if you can not make the show
you get the same deals we are offering. Check us out
HAUNTEDPROPS.COM

Thank you

Joe


----------

